# Ecsa



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello,
I am planning to apply for ECSA registration to get my CSV. In the application, I noticed that signature of commissioner of oaths is needed. Since I am based in India, will a notary signature work? The other documents will be certified by notary.
Any help will be most appreciated.

Thanks
Ashok


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

araichur said:


> Hello,
> I am planning to apply for ECSA registration to get my CSV. In the application, I noticed that signature of commissioner of oaths is needed. Since I am based in India, will a notary signature work? The other documents will be certified by notary.
> Any help will be most appreciated.
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe a Notary would work too


----------

